

What Caused the Blogosphere to Grow Up? - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/12/01/what-caused-the-blogosphere-to-grow-up/

======
rizzn
I sort of wasted my night last night reading old archived posts put up around
the time Kathy Sierra quit blogging, and try to draw some conclusions on the
differences in blogging style from 2007 to 2009.

